# Stuffed Pork Wellington



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I bought three loins of pork each 3 lbs. They were on sale for 99 a pound.
I butterflied one and stuffed it with stuffing that I made on the stove - with
white bread and breadcrumbs - moistened with a little chicken broth, chopped
onion, chopped celery, thyme, sage, parsley, salt and pepper. I then fried
it with some butter and olive oil until browned. 

I butterflied the loin and pounded it thin as I could. Spread the stuffing inside
and rolled it up. Tied it with string sprinkled with a little bacon
drippings salt pepper paprika and garlic powder...and I roasted it 
at 425* for about 30 - 35 minutes ( to 140* on the oven thermometer ) 

Rolled out crescent rolls ( one can) on top of aluminum foil that I sprayed with
canola oil. When the pork was done I layed out 5 pieces of bacon on top of
the crescent rolls. - laidown the top of the pork and covered the loin
(the foil made this easy to do...sprayed the clean pan with oil transferred
the pork to the pan.i
baked for 12 minutes more... Made a gravy when I was roasting the pork.

It was excellent...served with spaetzel, creamed peas and carrots, and gravy.
Enough left over for tomorrow and also a sammich for the head guy around
here. :smile:

chefs note...don’t forget to remove the string before wrapping it 
up in the bacon and crescent rolls. I forgot! :surprise:


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you sure you're not Martha Stewart's sister? :vs_clap:

Everything looks great. Your spaetzel reminded me of my moms (she's German) and we used to have it often when I was growing up. I used to have the chore of squeezing the dough into a large pot of boiling water using an aluminum potato ricer. That was tough work, as the dough was always really thick, but well worth the effort. Thanks for posting and making my mouth water.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good TK. 

That was an excellent price on the loins, I haven't seen that price here is several years. Curious though you said 3 lb. loins, was that half loins or whole? The whole boneless loins I see run 5 to 6 pounds.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, they were long loins that they cut into three pieces.
It was a super coupon that was 99 a pound. Without the coupon it was
1.50 a pound...The whole thing was a total of 9.00...I froze the other
two. 
The grocery stores on LI are very competitive, I got whole 
chickens a few weeks ago for 67 cents a pound...bought 6! I would
have bought more but my freezers are packed. I often get chop meat
and sausage both for 1.99 a pound. I never pay full price for anything...I 
stock up on everything that’s on sale...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Buying at a good price always seems to make the food taste better.

And that stuffed pork looks over the top, spaetzel too.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, they were long loins that they cut into three pieces.
> It was a super coupon that was 99 a pound. Without the coupon it was
> 1.50 a pound...The whole thing was a total of 9.00...I froze the other
> two.
> ...


OK, cut up whole boneless loin. Yeah normal price here is $1.49/1.79. I've been buying whole fresh picnics for $0.99 and getting some cut to 3/4 thick for steaks. If you buy the steaks already cut they charge $1.99. Those that don't get cut get cooked for pulled pork, sauced and canned. Got 3 I need to do that to now. Chickens don't go on sale very often so I'm paying $0.99 lb. for factory steriodal birds. Gad 7 pound fryers. Those I make stock then can the meat. I get at least 3 gallons of stock from 2 of those birds. Don't remember how many pint jars of meat. Eggs I almost never buy unless $0.99 or less dz. Usually I get them free with a coupon. Got 4 1/2 dz. in the frig now and there is a coupon for eggs in this weeks flyer. I'm going to need to ignore it or get back to dehydrating eggs. I think I have 9 half pint jars of those.

Stocking up I was already into somewhat, Steve and others at WWZ got me into high gear. I converted an unused lavatory into a store room and an unused bedroom into a combo office storeroom. I shop the sales and loss leaders almost exclusively and watch for the "manager's special" on ground meat and bacon, got a 40 oz package of bacon for $2.99 that way.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have too much food on the shelves downstairs...We’re only two people
and we definitely have more food stocked than when we were a family
of five. I need to get a system of rotating the older stuff forward.

Same with the freezers, the little under the counter is where I TRY and keep
just chop meat, sausage, pork chops, and mozzarella. I buy so much sliced
chicken breast that I have to split them between the two freezers. 
But, some how everything gets mixed up. :sad: 


I buy mozzarella cheese when ever it’s 1.99 a pound...then cut them in 
half and freeze them...This week they had them for 1.99 - so I bought
6 and cut them in half. I already had at least 10 in the freezer already or
I would have bought more.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, but Steve lives on a big farm and grows his own veggies, has
chickens and pigs, corn fields, etc...He lives off the land. :thumbsup:

We only grow a few tomatoes, have a current
bush (the head groundskeeper makes current jelly every year)
and one fig tree...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well it's just two of us also but we have enough for a good while when hurricanes flood everything. I was planning on getting 50 lbs. AP flour this weekend but may go ahead and get 75 lb. That will give me 100 lbs on hand and should last until next fall or longer.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Joann,

That is a great price for Pork Loin!

I'll have to try your recipe soon. Or at least my variation of it. 

Which reminds me, I have a pork loin in my freezer I need to use!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

KT...the one I posted last time, that was filled with spinach (frozen - defrosted leaf
spinach ) bacon, graded parm cheese and Mozzarello I liked that one better.
But, then again we love, love spinach. I even put spinach in lasagna. :smile:

Last week I made a wonderful quiche - creamed spinach with chopped
artichoke hearts, ( canned) 
grading cheese, graded Mozzarello and graded swiss cheese. I used
the crescent rolls for the crust. Walmart sells their brand of crescent 
rolls in the can for 92 cents...they’re very good. I bought 4 tubes
last week...I want to make a zucchini quiche this week.


----------

